# webuyanycar.com??



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Just wondering has anyone had any experience selling their car to them, their offering me a good price. I've made an appointment for next saturday but just wondering if anyone who has used it has had problems.

Thanks

DEJ


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

you will get a very low offer.what they do , is buy from the public, then re-sell them at auction.(namely bca)


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

They offered me £1400 for a 56 plate corsa sxi+ with less than 40k on the clock... took it to arnold clark and they offered me 4k as trade-in....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

there is a difference between what you be offered cash or as a trade in. it all depends on how keen(desperate) the dealer is to move his stock.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its a scam mate, they offer you good money for your car then you pay the admin fee and when they come to buy your car they'll say it not in the condition etc they thought it was and offer you a s**t price that you'd never except for it


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

well i'm pretty happy with the offer, as i know the car needs a bit off work doing to it. Was just wondering if anyone has actually gone through with a transaction and was there any problems?

I don't have enough money currently to trade in for a newer car, i just need something reliable and smaller. If i had the money i would part ex because thats what i always have done, but i've just moved into my own place so moneys tighter than usual.

Thanks for the replys. Keep em coming guys

DEJ


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Its a scam mate, they offer you good money for your car then you pay the admin fee and when they come to buy your car they'll say it not in the condition etc they thought it was and offer you a s**t price that you'd never except for it


Have you had experience mate? I havent had to pay anything yet and have a meeting on saturday, if im not happy with price i can just obviously leave it.

Thanks mate

DEJ


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

DEJ said:


> Have you had experience mate? I havent had to pay anything yet and have a meeting on saturday, if im not happy with price i can just obviously leave it.
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> DEJ


Not personally mate but a friend of mine have


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ok cheers for the info bud

DEJ


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

shifted my car with them the other year, can't speak for anyone else but i was well happy with them. They offered me £5800 (was being offered £5k for a trade in at other places), was expecting them trying to screw me when it came to the inspection but they were happy with the car and bank transfer went through in 4 days.

If you're happy with the price they've offered go for the inspection you can always tell them to b0llocks if they start trying to take the p1ss.

P.s. never charged me an admin fee, but was a year ago they may have changed things by now


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

badger said:


> shifted my car with them the other year, can't speak for anyone else but i was well happy with them. They offered me £5800 (was being offered £5k for a trade in at other places), was expecting them trying to screw me when it came to the inspection but they were happy with the car and bank transfer went through in 4 days.
> 
> If you're happy with the price they've offered go for the inspection you can always tell them to b0llocks if they start trying to take the p1ss.
> 
> P.s. never charged me an admin fee, but was a year ago they may have changed things by now


quality mate cheers for that, think I'm just going to go to inspection then as you said leave it if unhappy

thanks


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I filled in the form for a giggle, they offered me £400 for my Corrado G60, the tossers.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

i think a lot of it boils down to how easy they'll be able to sell your car on.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

If they get that Corrado, i'll happily make them a few ton profit on it!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

seppuku said:


> I filled in the form for a giggle, they offered me £400 for my Corrado G60, the tossers.


Hah seriously? they offered me more for my lowest spec '00 punto, strange indeed. I don't get how they can sell some of them on though, my punto is dreadful. My blood actually boils when the advert comes on TV, not sure i could sell it on principle :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Its a scam mate, they offer you good money for your car then you pay the admin fee and when they come to buy your car they'll say it not in the condition etc they thought it was and offer you a s**t price that you'd never except for it


Course its a scam, you heard the fookin skinny little chavs who sing it on the advert, it should have been: "we rob any car".... "we rob any car" :laugh:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I put the details of my car into the website and they offered me around £3000 under the Glass's guide price.


----------

